# Audio enhancements didn`t load



## JOshua21212121212121 (May 13, 2018)

I recently updated win10 and then my mic stopped working and after trying different mics to see if they were the issue, Then i opened the trouble shooter and it said Audio enhancements didn't load, So i went on google to try find a solution but nothing worked.

PC--Custom built gaming pc
Windows 10 home


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I've deleted your attachment. You may upload it again after renaming it to something appropriate without the profanity. Thanks for understanding.


----------

